# Tamiya 1/48 Wildcat



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

So first off, I'm mainly a sci-fi builder. This is my first WWII aircraft...ever. After spending two years working on a 3 foot Battlestar Galactica and other assorted sci-fi subjects I decided I needed a break. I picked this kit up at our local club meet a few weeks ago for $5. It's built OOB with the kit decals. Some colors may be off as I don't stock a lot of "military" type colors. I did have on hand the correct Tamiya AS-20 for the underside. It's a very popular sci-fi color right now. I also drilled out the machine guns, they were just little nubs. I replaced them with appropriate sized aluminum tube. I'm no aircraft expert by any means. I've built a few modern jets of the years but that's it.


I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out and may look into doing a few more aircraft kits. I might even dabble in the aftermarket stuff as well. I'm going to do a small diorama base for it as well, just need the right size plaque.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Couple of artsy B&W's...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me. I tend to alternate between military subjects, mainly planes in the one true scale and sci-fi stuff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice pussy cat!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is the base I made for my little Wildcat. Runway is sandpaper painted with primer and weathered with oils. Groundwork is Durham's Rock Hard Water Putty with RR ballast, shrubs and static grass. Expansion gaps are made with one of my favorite new tools, Tulip brand puffy paint!


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

And the final display.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Now you need to find a couple of Zeroes to feed to your hungry cat!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Really great job on the weathering. Really nice build.


----------

